# Editor does not contain a main type



## cyberkuh (29. Aug 2008)

```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;

public class FirstGUI extends JFrame
{
    private JTextField feld1;
    private JPanel panel;
    private JLabel oben;
    private JLabel anzeige;

    public FirstGUI()
    {
        super("Fenster");
        setLocation(300,300);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        getContentPane().setLayout(new BorderLayout(5,5));

        //Buttons erzeugen
        feld1 = new JTextField();

        //Panels erzeugen
        panel = new JPanel(new GridLayout(1,1));

        //Auf Panel Buttons packen
        panel.add(feld1);


        //Labels erzeugen
        oben = new JLabel("Layout Test");
        //Label zentrieren
        oben.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.CENTER);
        anzeige = new JLabel("Button klicken");

        //Labels auf Frame packen
        getContentPane().add(BorderLayout.NORTH, oben);
        getContentPane().add(BorderLayout.CENTER, anzeige);

        //Panels auf Frame packen 
        getContentPane().add(BorderLayout.WEST, panel);

        pack();
        setVisible(true);

    }

    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        FirstGUI g = new FirstGUI();
    }  
}
```


Eclipse meint dazu:


> Editor does not contain a main type


----------



## Wildcard (29. Aug 2008)

Zeigt dir der Editor-Tab ein gefülltes, oder ein hohles 'J' ?


----------



## ARadauer (29. Aug 2008)

wann sagt eclipse das? wenn du auf den grünen pfeil klickst? eclipse startet nicht die klasse die gerade gewählt ist sondern die die vorher gestartet wurde...

rechte Maustaste auf die Klasse im Packeage Explorere/Navigator -> Run As -> Java Applikation


----------



## Wildcard (29. Aug 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wann sagt eclipse das? wenn du auf den grünen pfeil klickst? eclipse startet nicht die klasse die gerade gewählt ist sondern die die vorher gestartet wurde...


Ganz so einfach ist das auch nicht. Seit Eclipse 3.2 gibt es launch contexts die von der Selection abhängen.


----------



## Gast (18. Dez 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hab ebenfalls das problem bei eclipse: "Editor does not contain a main type".

Bin auch umgestiegen auf eclipse, aber selbst die billigsten programme wollen nicht laufen...

Was hat es mit dem gefüllten J und den hohlen J aufsich? Mein J ist Hohl.


----------



## SlaterB (18. Dez 2008)

hohle J deuten auf Java-Dateien hin, die fast nur als einfache Text-Dateien angezeigt werden,
weil sie nicht als Source des Projektes konfiguriert sind, oder das Projekt gar kein richtiges normales Java-Projekt ist,

weiterer Test: in die Datei gehen und Eclipse-Funktionen wie 'Generate Getter/ Sette' aufrufen, dürften nicht funktionieren,
und die Markierung von Variablenvorkommen ist ausgeschaltet


----------



## ARadauer (18. Dez 2008)

mhn kannst du mal einen screenshoot posten...


----------



## Gast (18. Dez 2008)

ahh! man muss beim ollen wizard den sourc ordner mit angeben (Source Folder: Test/src  und nicht nur Test eingeben). dann klappts auch 

das hat eclipse vorher nicht gemacht... nachdem ich das aktuelle jdk runtergeladen hab gings automatisch...


----------

